# Pictures of my 55mm Laco Flieger 86 1334



## GregNYC

Q & D photos, some with my repro WWII flight jacket:










Next to my 47mm Steinhart:










Others:



















This is with a WWII repro U.S. Navy chambray shirt:










Some more wrist shots:


----------



## vincesf

WOW! It's a stunner. 
Probably the most representative and historically rooted of the WWII Pilot watches made today that I have seen.
Congratulations,
vincesf


----------



## cuthbert

Greg, OVER the cuff of the A-2...


----------



## GregNYC

cuthbert said:


> Greg, OVER the cuff of the A-2...


I know, right?! I actually shot a few like that. But they didn't look like the great photo on Laco's site. I may try again sometime. The strap fits around the A-2 sleeve with my arm in it, but just barely. Over the sleeve, I can't cinch the strap closed or buckle it - there's not enough strap. And forget about wearing it around my thigh like I hear the Luftwaffe pilots did!


----------



## cuthbert

GregNYC said:


> I know, right?! I actually shot a few like that. But they didn't look like the great photo on Laco's site. I may try again sometime. The strap fits around the A-2 sleeve with my arm in it, but just barely. Over the sleeve, I can't cinch the strap closed or buckle it - there's not enough strap. And forget about wearing it around my thigh like I hear the Luftwaffe pilots did!


The original strap of the Luftwaffe was even longer, as far as I remember, I've seen some pics of german pilots using it as a BELT with the B-uhr on the waist... :O


----------



## GregNYC

cuthbert said:


> The original strap of the Luftwaffe was even longer, as far as I remember, I've seen some pics of german pilots using it as a BELT with the B-uhr on the waist... :O


I'd have to go on quite a diet!


----------



## Uwe W.

That is absolutely over-the-top! :-!

Wow. I love how it makes the Steinhart look like a cheap knock-off. I have four Steinharts myself and would give them all up in a heartbeat for your 55mm. What a watch.

As for the jacket. You DO know they don't go together, right? :-d

I think you need to pick-up one of these to go with your new Laco. At least the watch was actually worn on these sleeves:











GregNYC said:


> IAnd forget about wearing it around my thigh like I hear the Luftwaffe pilots did!


Huh? I've never heard that one before... :-s

I think this was more common practice:


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks, Uwe. Now why did you have to go show me that great Luftwaffe jacket! Jackets are another one of my hobbies. Though I only have American ones, I think I need a German one too. Even more now!!


----------



## Riker

Awesome Greg... Superb pics as well, especially the comparison pic of what is regarded as big now 47mm Steinhart Nav.B & The 55mm Laco flieger....

Wear it well mate...:-!


----------



## Janne

The B-uhr could not have been worn around the waist. Way too short band, also it would be highly impractical. The Navigator would need to bend down like a pocket knife the see the time. Sort of impossible if you are trying to navigate/reading a map and doing calculations.
Let us put that one in the drawe marked "Old wife's Tales"!

The same with wearing it on the thigh.

Like all civilised Armed Forces worldwige, the Germans had very strict regulations how things should be done. Maybe stricter than most.
It was worn on the Left Wrist, on top of the Jacket/Overall.

OP! This watch is the most accurate B-uhr recreation available today.
With the current difficulties Laco has, maybe the last one.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Uwe W.

GregNYC said:


> Jackets are another one of my hobbies. Though I only have American ones, I think I need a German one too.


This is the one I've been holding out for ever since I saw a genuine one on display. Your Laco would certainly look good on one of these too.










Of course fighter jackets are more svelte looking and perhaps more practical for day to day wear. Unfortunately you would have to buy a Hanhart to wear with one of these. :-d










I've been buying Marine watches lately which meant I had to invest in a appropriate jacket for those.

Have fun with your 55. I wonder what it looks like at night; does it keep you awake? ;-)


----------



## GregNYC

*Janne *- Though I don't know the specifics, I can imagine the German air force having strict regulations about their uniforms and equipment.

*Uwe* - Those are nice jackets!! Unfortunately I'm allergic to shearling next to the skin or shirt. So my jackets have to be lined in cotton or some textile. So I can't wear the colder weather gear vintage or repro gear unless it's from the Korean or Vietnam era. But I've had Harnharts and, um, er, like Laco and even Steinhart much much better!


----------



## CzechMate

Wonderfull watch, I would not be brave enough to wear it, but I like it, as a replica to historical model - perfect.



Uwe W. said:


> Wow. I love how it makes the Steinhart look like a cheap knock-off. I have four Steinharts myself and would give them all up in a heartbeat for your 55mm. What a watch.


Hey Uwe, your 4 Steinharts would not probably suffice, this monster costs more than 7 times the price of regular Steinhart flieger... Which also explains the difference in look and feel, although I would not agree that Steinhart looks like a cheap knock off compared to this watch... ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.

CzechMate said:


> Hey Uwe, your 4 Steinharts would not probably suffice, this monster costs more than 7 times the price of regular Steinhart flieger... Which also explains the difference in look and feel, although I would not agree that Steinhart looks like a cheap knock off compared to this watch... ;-)


You're right Franta. I was being a little harsh. It was a moment of weakness at the sight of the mighty 55mm. 

But 7 times the cost? I added up my Steinharts: 425+440+385+485=1,735 Euro vs. 2,500 Euro for the 55mm. No wonder I said I would trade in a heartbeat; it also makes good economic sense! :-d


----------



## hwilsdorf

Nice B-uhr Greg! You can almost pull off the 55mm on your wrist! Great addition to your collection. :-!


----------



## GregNYC

hwilsdorf said:


> Nice B-uhr Greg! You can almost pull off the 55mm on your wrist! Great addition to your collection. :-!


I think I can, and it's not too big to be socially acceptable in today's Invicta and U-Boat world. Panerai just announced two large watches at the SIHH show, a 50mm and a 52mm.

That photo has the watch at a very awkward angle. Here's one that looks a little less goofy! But from most angles I think it's OK for those who like large watches....


----------



## wtrenkle

Nothing substantial to add, but a pic of my 55mm Replika with inner circle (Laco Ref. 861367).


----------



## pilotsnoopy

wtrenkle said:


> Nothing substantial to add, but a pic of my 55mm Replika with inner circle (Laco Ref. 861367).


didnt know they had this! thanks for sharing. nice.


----------



## cuthbert

Janne said:


> The B-uhr could not have been worn around the waist. Way too short band, also it would be highly impractical. The Navigator would need to bend down like a pocket knife the see the time. Sort of impossible if you are trying to navigate/reading a map and doing calculations.
> *Let us put that one in the drawe marked "Old wife's Tales"!*
> 
> The same with wearing it on the thigh.
> 
> *Like all civilised Armed Forces worldwige, the Germans had very strict regulations how things should be done.* Maybe stricter than most.
> It was worn on the Left Wrist, on top of the Jacket/Overall.
> 
> OP! This watch is the most accurate B-uhr recreation available today.
> With the current difficulties Laco has, maybe the last one.
> Enjoy it!


1)Janne I'll devote the next two hours to find the pic of that german pilot who kept the B-uhr on the belt to prove that your'e wrong!:-|:-|:-|

2)This is also incorrect: the Luftwaffe for instance never issued a leather jacket like the A-2, and most of their pilots actually wore french biker's jacket, private purchase, with sewed epaluettes and decorations, which was against the rules of the use of the uniform but that was tolerated by their superiors becase it boosted the morale.










Please, appreciate the watch: it looks like a one button Hanhart...


----------



## GregNYC

It does look a bit like a Hanhart, but larger than any Hanhart I've ever seen!


----------



## Janne

Cuthbert! Yes please, we would love to see a pic of that!
I have personally been inside a couple of WW2 bombers, a B-17, He 111 and a Caproni delivered to the Swedish Airforce.
3 different countries of origin, but they were all extremely cramped on the inside.
Even for a young guy smaller than me.
I find it impossible to imagine that a navigator would have placed the B-uhr on his belt, as it would be totally unacessible. 
Please fix a watch to your belt, take a seat behind a desk, closely so you can write and then check the time.


Being open for new info, please prove me wrong!

I am not into uniforms, having worn them daily for a couple of years myself.

I am not aware of that LW never issued leather jackets to Fighterpilots. As I have seen so many pics of them wearing one I assumed they were Issue.
Including on pics of LW pilots on the Eastern Front, where the vast majority were.
I guess they had friends to send them these jackets, or they bought them when back home in Germany on leave.

An explanation to the relative size of the Pilot's watch can be explained that maybe he was a tiny guy, with weedy wrists!

can you magnify the pic of the watch?

If I was his CO, he would not pass muster, as his shoes are filthy!
I think that guy is on his day off.


----------



## cuthbert

Janne said:


> Cuthbert! Yes please, we would love to see a pic of that!
> I have personally been inside a couple of WW2 bombers, a B-17, He 111 and a Caproni delivered to the Swedish Airforce.
> 3 different countries of origin, but they were all extremely cramped on the inside.
> Even for a young guy smaller than me.
> I find it impossible to imagine that a navigator would have placed the B-uhr on his belt, as it would be totally unacessible.
> Please fix a watch to your belt, take a seat behind a desk, closely so you can write and then check the time.
> 
> Being open for new info, please prove me wrong!
> 
> I am not into uniforms, having worn them daily for a couple of years myself.
> 
> I am not aware of that LW never issued leather jackets to Fighterpilots. As I have seen so many pics of them wearing one I assumed they were Issue.
> Including on pics of LW pilots on the Eastern Front, where the vast majority were.
> I guess they had friends to send them these jackets, or they bought them when back home in Germany on leave.
> 
> An explanation to the relative size of the Pilot's watch can be explained that maybe he was a tiny guy, with weedy wrists!
> 
> can you magnify the pic of the watch?
> 
> If I was his CO, he would not pass muster, as his shoes are filthy!
> I think that guy is on his day off.


I'm scanning for all the luftwaffe pics that I've seen on the net, it may require time: the pilot I'm talking about wasn't onboard, had one of these biker's jackets and he was debriefing, therefore it may be that he just kept the watch there as a decoration, I remember that even on his belt the B-uhr looked HUGE.

For the story of Laco's jacket,there's a interesting thread at the Fedora lounge:

http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=5169&page=8

In particular at page 8 there are some pics fo LW pilots, as you can see, nobody wears the same jacket, and Marseille in France sitting on the relic of the Hurricane he shot down was wearing a double breasted short leather jacket.

If you were the CO of Erich Hartman the last thing in your mind would be to reprimand him for his dirty shoes, you would be talking to The.Greeatest.Ace.In.History.EVER! 353 confirmed kills, he was knight of the iron cross, with swords and diamonds at the age of 25, he also had the guts to accuse ...... of not to trust his pilots because when he received the knighthood from his hands the SS confiscated his Luger P08 for security reasons....I think they forgave him for the filthy shoes, though. They forgave Marseille for listening to jazz and womanizing, but you know, experten had their privileges!

Here at page 10 you can find another nice of pic of him and his one button Hanhart:

http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=5169&page=10

He definitely was a tiny kid, hence his nickname of "Bubi" in the LW.


----------



## Janne

I stand (at attention!) corrected!
On the Jacket front!

Is there a possibility that they selected short guys to fly the planes, just like (in Sweden and UK, I belive) they select short guys for the tanks?

No space for a big guy in those cramped machines!

Btw, those liks are to a weird site!
Those guys dress up at home in that stuff?

Imagine collecting replica clothes. Weirdos! ;-)

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Uwe W.

cuthbert said:


> This is also incorrect: the Luftwaffe for instance never issued a leather jacket like the A-2, and most of their pilots actually wore french biker's jacket, private purchase, with sewed epaluettes and decorations, which was against the rules of the use of the uniform but that was tolerated by their superiors becase it boosted the morale.


You mean fighter pilots. And it was an exception, not the rule. Other elite fighting units also wore non-issue clothing as well: some U-boot crews used seized British army fatigues while SS tankers had a penchant for a variety of leather jackets, some even wore those used by U-boot engineering crews. They were all rare exceptions. Bomber crews wore issue flight suits and jackets, as did the vast majority of the other service branches.

Your comment over the 'belt watch' is a little confusing. Your first mention of it suggested that the watch strap was worn as a belt and that the watch was a part of it. I believe that's what Janne (and I) found to be ridiculous and unpractical. However, if what you were suggesting was that they wore the strap around a belt, that would seem quite plausible to me. Many people (nurses for example) wear watches attached to their waist. I'm really looking forward to seeing this photo as well.


----------



## Janne

I, as an owner of a 55mm Laco, do not see it as plausible. If you sit against the map desk, your waist is under the desksurface. You can not see the time readily.
It was a chronometer for one reason, they needed a second presision. So you ere sitting there, checking the time down to the second, and doing calculations on the map. It needs to be on the wrist!
Also, the watch has no protection against knocks against the interior.
It has no shock protection whatsoever!
The wrist is the only logical place.


----------



## GregNYC

Janne said:


> Btw, those liks are to a weird site!
> Those guys dress up at home in that stuff?
> 
> Imagine collecting replica clothes. Weirdos! ;-)


That's actually one of my favorite forums. It's like crawling into a time machine. I wish my job would permit me to get away with vintage clothing and fedora hats and stuff. So I'm nuts! That forum is where I discovered the fandom for "Indy Boots," and I subsequently became a collector of them myself. Although that footwear is as American as apple pie, it does from the vantage point of the 21st century, go well with general mid-20th century esthetic that includes pilot watches.....


----------

